# 2 bedrooms suite Marriott's Desert Springs Villas $80



## goodjobwm (Jun 24, 2015)

Marriott's Desert Springs Villas

2 bedrooms / 2 baths suite

check-in : Monday Jun 29, 2015
check out: Friday July 3, 20

$75 per night or $300 for 4 nights.


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 28, 2015)

take best offer


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 29, 2015)

goodjobwm said:


> take best offer



Gone !!!

Thanks


----------

